

Woz Survives round one of Dancing with the Stars - scumola
http://abc.go.com/primetime/dancingwiththestars/index?pn=index

======
JacobAldridge
Woz also survived the fall of the Berlin Wall, both terror attacks in Bali,
and Erlang Day at Hacker News.

I have an election in my part of the world this weekend. My prediction: Woz
will survive that too.

------
brandnewlow
I think the Woz updates are great. Every culture needs some heroes. When one
of your heroes is in the spotlight, talk that stuff up!

~~~
biohacker42
Could not disagree more.

Woz is a hero for his hacking, not for his obsession with practical jokes. The
least of all things he could be admired for includes, murder, punching babies,
and dancing with the stars.

Being in the spotlight, for no reason or for a shitty reason, is not to be
voted up.

But then again, that's must my opinion.

------
nutmeg
Hacker: an enthusiastic home computer hobbyist; News: Information about recent
events or happenings, especially as reported by newspapers, periodicals,
radio, or television.

~~~
scumola
Hacker: Woz was the 'original' hacker. News: He's on TV doing something that
no other 'hacker' has done and survived.

------
tm
As much as I love his enthusiasm and balls for going on the show, he was
pretty terrible. Still good to see 'one of our own' up there! Kudos.

